# Digest RC- has anyone tried it?



## Jqblu (May 2, 2003)

Has anyone tried Digest RC? I Have IBS-C and am at my wits end. The magnesuim does not seem to be working, however, maybe I need to take more. Right now, I am taking 400mg at lunch and 800 at dinner. I recenlty read about this Digest RC and was wondering if it has helped anyone and what the danger in taking it might be.Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jenkins (Feb 15, 2002)

Fairly certain I tried this with absolutely no results whatsoever. Doesn't mean it wont help you though.Jenkins


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

I dont know anything about Digest RC but i would not take more Magnesium then you already are seeing the max a day is 1000mg . Try Magnesium Oxide it works better then normal Magnesium


----------



## Jqblu (May 2, 2003)

I am taking Magnesium oxide but just started a day ago. Does it take a couple days to kick in or should it help immediatley?I am new to this remedy.Do you have any other natural suggestions? I really need to try to get off the laxatives and suppositories. They're not good long run.Thanks!


----------



## Mayaguez (Jan 23, 2003)

If I took that much Mag I would be comatose!! Mag takes a few days to kick in. When I took it, it started to work after about 4 or 5 days. Then it stopped working. I increased it to 500mg a day, one 250mg with lunch and one with dinner. By the second or third day, I started to feel very lethargic, spaced-out like. I had read about this side effect, so I stopped taking it. I did try again with just one pill a day, but I started to get muscle cramps. That did it for me. You should lower that dose and give it some days for it to work. I now take one tablespoon of Chlorophyll in a glass of water at night and watch what I eat. What is Digest RC?


----------



## Jqblu (May 2, 2003)

This is what I found about Digest RC. Sounds interesting....Black radish juice extract is the primary active ingredient in Digest RC. Virtually unknown in the United States, the radish contains a variety of chemicals that increase the flow of digestive juices. The most important function of black radish extract is that it encourages the liver to produce fat and protein digesting bile and lowers the tension of the bile ducts. It also improves peristaltic movement. Constipation is another problem to benefit from radish consumption. Rich in fiber and digestive stimulants, regular consumption of radishes helps regulate the bowels. Since dehydration is a major cause of constipation, radishes help hydrate and lubricate the intestines and encourage relaxed bowel movements. The root juice extract of the black radish used in Digest RC is the most potent part of the plant.Independent clinical research was conducted on Digest RC to analyze the therapeutic effectiveness of the product among patients with chronic digestive problems. Results showed statistically significant improvement in patients' symptoms during treatment. Digest RC was most successful in eliminating the most frequently occurring symptom, gas, in more than 95% of the cases. Symptoms such as constipation, intestinal pains and cramps, heartburn (reflux), and stomach pains and cramps were helped or completely eliminated in more than 90% of the cases. Bloating ceased in more than 80%, diarrhea in about 75%, and nausea and vomiting in approximately 65% of the cases. Digest RC was found to minimize the assimilation of undigested toxic products that often stay in the gut for prolonged periods of time. Because of its cholepoietic and cholagogic abilities, Digest RC was particularly effective in preventing the stagnation of food and bloating in patients whose diet was rich in animal protein and fat. Because there are no specific contraindications, Digest RC can be taken together with any medication and can be taken by patients with different respiratory, cardiovascular, and musculoskeletal disorders. The only group of people who should avoid Digest RC are those with biliary tract obstruction or gall bladder disease because of the bile-stimulating effects of the black radish and artichoke extracts. It is not known how this product would affect those who have had their gall bladder removed.Additional clinical studies relative to Digest RC are being initiated in the United States to validate the results of the European studies.


----------



## tova194 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have been taking digest RC and for a while it was great but just like any other thing it stopped working. I sterted increasing the dosage which makes it extremly expensive.I wold say is is worth trying


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

I'd be interested in anyone else's experience with this. Just as tova194 wrote, so many products work and then stop working. Ah the joys of IBS-C!


----------

